# What does XD stand for?



## Anxiety75

I see people post the letters XD in their messages but what does that mean? Some new lingo? I know there is one meaning "Extreme Digital""
but I think when I see it posted it means something else.

XD? :con


----------



## Inturmal

squinty eyes? 
>_<


----------



## Solatil

XD is the big grin you give when you say something that sounds hurtful but everyone understands it as a joke or said as a j/k statement. It's also commonly used as just a laughing emoticon.

Example:
Jane: Does this dress make me look fat?
Tarzan: No, your fat butt makes you look fat.
Tarzan: XD


----------

